# Love the Tilt Shift 45 2.8! Some test shots.



## camz (May 16, 2012)

I've been holding back for years now on getting this lens and finally it's here.  What was I thinking for taking this long?!?!  Did some test shots and self modeled...by no means am I close to a model lol but someone had to do it in the crew.  Love this lens.  A little tricky on getting used to the focusing on the tilt and the MF...few more hours of practice should do trick.  I know this can be easily done in PS but there's nothing like getting things done in camera.

Some tests on tilt...














































Going to test the shift next time around the last image could use some correction on the wood panels


----------



## camz (May 17, 2012)

Haven't tested the shift yet but here's more tilt.  A little less noticable as it was pretty dark outside but you can see a little on my son's skateboard.  I just had to try some OCF this time...
Also I noticed it has a little less contrast then the other glass I own.  However, even without the red ring it is sharper then other of the L glass..


----------



## Derrel (May 18, 2012)

That lens has tremendous potential. It's a really neat piece of equipment.


----------

